# Hardware: Asus U6SG-2P010E Linux kompatibel?

## Erdie

Hallo Leute,

ich liebäugle mit dem Asus U6SG-2P010E

http://www.amazon.de/U6SG-2P010E-Notebook-nVidia-GeForce-Business/dp/B0013N6V38/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1208161138&sr=8-1

Leider konnte ich nach monatelanger Rechere kein Windows-freies Notebook finden, das meinen Wünschen entspricht  :Sad:  und muß somit unfreiwillig Windows Steuer abtreten.

Da das Geräte noch relativ neu ist, konnte ich bisher nirgenwo die Info finden, ob die Komponenten mit Linux zusammenarbeiten. Wahrscheinlich ja, aber bevor ich 1,5 k€ ausgebe, möchte ich das doch lieber genauer wissen.

1. Frage:

Ist da jemanden etwas bekannt oder weiß jemand einen Link über Linuxinfos bzgl. dieses Gerätes? (Ich habe leider nichts gefunden)

2. Frage:

In den Specs steht als "Besonderheit" TPM. Wenn ich diese Kürzel lese, klappen sich bei mir die Zehnägel hoch und es stellt sich ein flaues Gefühl der Übelkeit in den Magengegend ein. Sollte ich dieses  Gerät unter Gentoo nutzen, ergeben sich daraus in irgendeine Weise Nachteile oder brauche ich mich vor diesem "tollen Feature" nicht zu fürchen?

Vielen Dank falls jemand etwas näheres über das Gerät weiß.

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

nexoc Laptops werden auch ohne betriebsystem verkauft und zwar von z.b. alb-computer

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr ein Nexoc E619 gekauft. Alle Komponenten bis auf Infrarot (optional) funktionieren bei mir Problemlos unter Gentoo

Das E619 verwendet compal ifl90 als Barebone infos für die Linux Unterstützung allgemein siehe http://lddubeau.com/avaktavyam/linux-on-a-compal-ifl90/

----------

## Erdie

Whoow, der Tip war gut. Das werde ich gleich mein Asus verwerfen. Vor allem die WUXGA Displays sind cool. Wie sieht es denn mit der Qualität bei den Dingern aus aus? Weißt Du etwas darüber?

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Whoow, der Tip war gut. Das werde ich gleich mein Asus verwerfen. Vor allem die WUXGA Displays sind cool. Wie sieht es denn mit der Qualität bei den Dingern aus aus? Weißt Du etwas darüber?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Erdie

 

Wie ich schon sagte habe ich das E619 mir gekauft. Die Qualität ist soweit in Ordnung. Das Gehäuse ist halt aus Kunststoff. Das einzige was mich etwas stört ist, das ein paar Tasten auf der Rechten Seite des Keyboards etwas laut klappern beim tippen.

Für die Restlichen Notebooks von Nexoc kann ich keine Aussage treffen.

Ach ja der Support von alb-computers ist echt gut. Bevor ich mir das Notebook bei denen bestellte hatte ich nach dem linux-support des Notebooks nachgefragt. Sie konnten es mir nicht direkt sagen, aber über einen Techniker von alb-computer konnte ich doch die notwendigen Details erfahren. Sprich der Techniker startete das Notebook mit ner Linux livecd und konnte mir die ausgaben von lspci und co zuschicken.

----------

## Erdie

So, das hat mich jetzt überzeugt und deshalb habe ich ebenfalls das E619 gekauft  :Wink:  Mit 2,5GHz C2D 4GB. Da bin ich aber gespannt.

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

ups ich vergas zu sagen, das der Fingerprint Reader funktioniert momentan auch nicht. Denn es handelt sich nur um eine Sensor only Fassung.

Es scheint aber das upek an linux support für Sensor-Only geräte zu arbeiten. Im Mail 2005 soll voraussichtlich die erste Version veröffentlicht werden. Diese Version wird aber nur auf 32 Bit Systemen laufen und auch nur mit Sonly geräten, welche einen EEPROM haben.

Siehe auch http://projects.reactivated.net/fprint/bugs/index.php?do=details&task_id=9

----------

## Erdie

Also, das ist kein Problem   :Cool: 

Der Fingerprint Reader hat unterste Priorität. Wenn es sonst keine Probleme gibt, bin ich glücklich. BTW: Da Du ja Gentoo schon auf dem Modell installiert hast, kann ich evtl. bei ein paar kleinen Installationsfragen ggf. auf Dich zurückkommen?   :Embarassed: 

Danke und Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich wollte nur auch nochmal bemerken, dass der Service bei Alb computer gut zu sein scheint. Ich habe dort angerufen und sofort jemanden ander Leitung gehabt. Der Live Chat auf der Website funktioniert auch tadellos. Ich habe nachgefragt, weil ich bei der Überweisung versehendlich genauere Angaben zur Bestellung vergessen hatte. Da die keine OS Zwang haben, ist das bis jetzt eine Empfehlung für Linuxer.

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ich wollte nur auch nochmal bemerken, dass der Service bei Alb computer gut zu sein scheint. Ich habe dort angerufen und sofort jemanden ander Leitung gehabt. Der Live Chat auf der Website funktioniert auch tadellos. Ich habe nachgefragt, weil ich bei der Überweisung versehendlich genauere Angaben zur Bestellung vergessen hatte. Da die keine OS Zwang haben, ist das bis jetzt eine Empfehlung für Linuxer.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Zu mindestens für die Notebooks, welche über den Konfigurator zusammengestellt werden können.

----------

## Erdie

Könntest Du mir eventuell Dein .config - file zukommen lassen?   :Embarassed: 

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe jetzt Ethernet, xserver, opengl, Powermanagement, USB Massenspeicher und Wlan mit wpa_supplicant zum Laufen bekommen. Wpa_supplicant funktionier nur, wenn ich es auf der Kommandozeilc aufrufe, dannach muß ich das Interface noch manuell konfiugieren. dhcp und route etc.

Geht das irgendwie automatisch? Wie kann man die Gentoo Netzwerk skripte überreden, das zu tun? Das wpa_supplicant GUI und Knetworkmanager scheitern.

Gruß

Erdie

----------

## firefly

die gentoo-net scripte haben support für wpa_supplicant, schau einfach mal in die /etc/conf.d/net.example

----------

